# 2/0 AL SEU in 1 1/2” PVC?



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If all you are replacing is from the meter up and nothing wrong with the 2/0 SEU, I would leave that alone and just replace the meterbase and whats above.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Normally 150A services still use 2" conduit. 1-1/2" is a very odd size for a service, most are either 2" for 150-200A or 1-1/4" for 100A.

I normally run 4/0 SEU cable thru 2" for 200A services. It's a pain getting it thru the LB, but it works. 2/0 SEU cable isn't that much smaller, so I have a feeling it might be a bitch to get thru a 1-1/2" LB. 

So the question is what will be harder, getting the cable thru the small existing pipe and LB? Or replacing it with 2"? 

Or can you run XHHW conductors?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree that it is tight I would bet that if you went to southwire and got the am of the cable that it would not be compliant. You could replace the seu with 2/0 xxhw and it would be okay especially if you downsize the neutral


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Actually, I am incorrect. Since it is a cable it is treated as 1 conductor so it is compliant however check he LB for the largest conductor allowed.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

As Hack said, 1 1/2" is an odd size for services. I do not believe they make an off set PVC connector or a PVC service head for it. Does NJ allow Aluminum inside the house? Some places here only allow it on the outside. 

If you do not want to replace the 1 1/2" PVC and the run is short can you use #1 copper SEU? Assuming you have to change the service entrance feeder.


----------

